# بخش دانش آموزی > آزمونهای آزمایشی > گاج >  تخفیف گاج

## Hannibal

سلام
الان دیدم گاج تا ساعت ۲۴ امشب همه کتاباشو با تخفیف ۴۱ درصد گذاشته، از دست ندین

----------


## Alirh

> سلام
> الان دیدم گاج تا ساعت ۲۴ امشب همه کتاباشو با تخفیف ۴۱ درصد گذاشته، از دست ندین


گاج یه مدتی هست خیلی تخفیف میده
مخصوصا تو کانالش

----------


## Hannibal

> گاج یه مدتی هست خیلی تخفیف میده
> مخصوصا تو کانالش


من میخواستم زیست و شیمی آیکیو رو بگیرم دیدم تخفیف زده، کلا از نظر تخفیف اره بیشتر از جاهای دیگه ست

----------

